# Do you sleep with a weapon



## TheManInBlack1984

when your in a homebummy area do you also sleep with a weapon in / close at hand or no?


----------



## General Van Fleet

Almost always have a can of pepper spray at hand, last year I purchased a pistol but find travelling with it more of a nuisance in terms of weight, attention (full sized frame) , restrictions on where I can go which Is complicated by using a bicycle to get around where i cant lock it down very well just hide.

I had some cops investigate my campsite in a city park last year while I had my Hk VP9 inside at around 3 am, on my trailer is an HK sticker which the keen eyed cop spotted making him inquire as to whether I had any firearms with me.

Its was an awkward affair explaining to them from inside a hammock which is hard to see into yes I do and will be coming out hands up and not to worry! They let me stay after running my ID for warrants, all my firearms are in storage until I can get a safe out here in the wilderness. Besides I've never really been able to suppress feeling anxious and self conscious about carrying a firearm even with the proper legal documentation, also riding with one attached on a hip holster requires a very long shirt or jacket to conceal and makes riding. Less comfortable.


----------



## LuckyMinnie

TheManInBlack1984 said:


> when your in a homebummy area do you also sleep with a weapon in / close at hand or no?


I'm not currently traveling but am in the planning stages. In my opinion, pepper gel spray is the way to go. From what I've read, the gel is easier to control. It's less likely to get on you and more likely to hit your target. They sell it by the cash register at Lowes. Other than that, I'm not going to carry anything that is an obvious weapon. Of course, there's always a glass bottle or something else that you can hit someone with, which are improvised weapons that won't land you in legal trouble. Thete are also personal alarms and whistles. If you're in an urban area, that might help because the attacker sure doesn't want noise to draw attention to his crime.


----------



## r3yn

I usually carry a full-tang survival knife (right now, a Fallkniven F1). I really hope I never even have to pull it out for anything besides cutting up veggies or kindling, etc. But it is comforting to know I've got it. I've heard from many folks is dangerous to have a big knife and pull it out to defend yourself -- something about that it's more likely to be used on you. While there may be some truth to that, I don't think it's "more likely" to happen, and I also think that most guys would look at a knife and probably re-consider fucking with you.

I think next time I go out hitching or catching out I'll bring a small can of bear spray.

I'd love to carry a little .32 or even a small 9mm, but it's too much weight and heat.


----------



## Bobbas Thomas

whenever I'm out there I either carry nothing (most likely) or a can of bear spray sometimes. 

I'm curious as to what you guys think but something inside me tells me that if I have a gun or a knife, and someone sees me pull it out, the chances of them pulling out a gun (if they have one) and using it are much increased.

besides, i feel like if you don't look like you have antyhing valuable, like you look bummy or whatever, most people will kinda just leave you alone and not want much to do with you anyways. If I don't look like I have anything valuable on me, then who would waste their time trying to jump me? that's what I've always told myself.


----------



## LuckyMinnie

Bobbas Thomas said:


> whenever I'm out there I either carry nothing (most likely) or a can of bear spray sometimes.
> 
> I'm curious as to what you guys think but something inside me tells me that if I have a gun or a knife, and someone sees me pull it out, the chances of them pulling out a gun (if they have one) and using it are much increased.
> 
> besides, i feel like if you don't look like you have antyhing valuable, like you look bummy or whatever, most people will kinda just leave you alone and not want much to do with you anyways. If I don't look like I have anything valuable on me, then who would waste their time trying to jump me? that's what I've always told myself.


As a female, just looking like I don't have anything to steal does not help with my security. You always have to worry about rape. As a male, you need to understand that you are not invincible. I think women tend to be paranoid about security, for good reason. On the flip side, I think males might tend to underestimate their vulnerability. There are crazy people who will muder just for fun. There are people who have beaten to death homeless folks with a baseball bat as they slept.


----------



## biffula

TheManInBlack1984 said:


> when your in a homebummy area do you also sleep with a weapon in / close at hand or no?



Yes. And my knives are always razor sharp. Literally you can shave with them. If I so much as touch someone with one it will cut them. Even my little 3" lock blade knife would do some serious damage to someone. Sharpening my knives is also a great way to pass time when waiting on a ride.


----------



## Lamentations

I've never had to wake up to a fight, thank goodness. Definitely not afraid of homebums. It's usually the folks with money you have to worry about. Those people are insane.


----------



## Deleted member 9462

Bear spray a boot knife and a set of sharp teeth


----------



## Comedy

I try to set little booby traps up if that counts.

For example, simply attaching a string to cans near my spot so that I can quickly get ready for a potential rumble in the jungle.


----------



## croc

Yes, I always keep multiple weapons on my person in accessible ways. 
Trust no bitch.


----------



## Hudson

Always


----------



## Jambalaya

Knives. They don't need to be big either, you just gotta know a little bit about human anatomy. The plueral cavity in which your lungs reside can be reached easily with a 3 inch blade. A tension pneumothorax left unattended is a quick and gruesome way to dispatch some one. Jugular and femoral arteries are easily accessible with a three inch blade. Your sternum is mostly cartilage and with the correct placement the heart is also reached with a short blade. If you're not confident with placing a point in those targets, the eyes (penetrated), the forehead, or right under the nose and above the lip (slashed horizontally) will buy you time to bail. 

A Crystal Bic pen with the nib and ink removed can be fashioned into a point that is both strong enough and sharp enough to penetrate the rib cage. Even through clothing if sharpened properly. Which can be done through friction on carpet or concrete.

Ballast, padlocks, soap in a tube sock. Use your imagination here.

A garrote. This is going to take some practice to implement if your actively being attacked. Style points if you pull it off though.

Guns are great, you just have to understand the laws around owning, carrying and using them in your area or any area you may be traveling through.

Self-defense is a complicated word when it comes to dealing with it in a court of law. You have to be prepared and know that you will more than likely be arrested for defending your self if you use any sort of weapon. Especially if your attacker is dispatched from this realm. Some states even have a duty to retreat law. In other words you have to run away. You're not even allowed to defend yourself. Not to mention if you're perceived as homeless we already know the law could give two shits about you.

I could go on and on about this. Also E&E in the event of being unlawfully restrained. I.e. being kidnapped and how to escape restraints etc.

Be safe, be vigilant.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

You should really be more worried about having your valuables out of view and your bike locked up. your more likely to be stolen from then assaulted unless your female bodied person. Just fyi. I usually keep something around. Another good defence is being somewhere where the ground makes noise(leaves) where someone would have to alert you of their presence if they approached you.


----------



## Odin

Keep your wits about you.


----------



## Lin

I go with pepper spray/water key + sock. My knife is mainly for food since figure I can deal with anyone that isn't a total nut. Sleeping in hidden/harder to reach spots has worked alright so far.


----------



## bote

always, travelling or not. I don't feel any paranoia about it, just better to have a club or rock lying next to you or your knife in your boot within easy reach. Why not, I'm not a jumpy person.


----------



## Bobbas Thomas

LuckyMinnie said:


> As a female, just looking like I don't have anything to steal does not help with my security. You always have to worry about rape. As a male, you need to understand that you are not invincible. I think women tend to be paranoid about security, for good reason. On the flip side, I think males might tend to underestimate their vulnerability. There are crazy people who will muder just for fun. There are people who have beaten to death homeless folks with a baseball bat as they slept.


I can definately understand that. Females get harassed and sexually assulted way too much. It seems like half of the girls I have known have had some sort of story about it. It's terrible. And yes there are people that get beaten up/killed just for fun, but I'm unconvinced that it is likely to happen. I wonder if it is just the internet and hte media reporting (easy access to information from everyewhere) that makes people think it is more likely? but maybe I am wrong! I appreciate the debate/different views of it and cannot say either way.


----------



## Sameer

TheManInBlack1984 said:


> when your in a homebummy area do you also sleep with a weapon in / close at hand or no?


No, I actually don't think I'm that much different from "the all" , in a way. I think we are all in the same boat heading down the same river. When I walk my dog I lock everything up. I actually don't park in those kind of areas anyway. It wouldn't be a reasonable thing to do.


TheManInBlack1984 said:


> when your in a homebummy area do you also sleep with a weapon in / close at hand or no?


----------



## nickythedrifter

Yes and no. Granted, I'm 230 and full of fuck on me rage so, waking me up unannounced is a weapon on its own lol, but kidding aside, never anything lethal. If I'm sleeping, I'm more likely to cut myself with a blade and a gun is well, a gun and you already know all the problems you can run into there. My suggestion and pratice has always been the same. Wasp Spray. Its corrosive, it sticks like napalm, its accurate and has a good range for a chemical irritant, and its non lethal. Also bonus points since you can't be charged with a concealed weapon for it. And its usually lightweight and easy to carry and not very expensive.


----------



## Sameer

I live and travel in a van for 8 years. I don't live in fear and the so-called home bums you mentioned are they really much different than me? I'm not a walking victim and I don't have any fear of living in the world. The expectation that someone is going to rob or harm me is just not in my head. Wasp spray knives and guns. Just like people don't shit on their front lawn the so-called home bums you mentioned don't look at me as the same as they are. Just a human being with little or next to nothing.... Don't live in fear!
8 years never a problem even sleeping on skid row in my van or anywhere else on the planet.


----------



## claymation

In some sketchy areas, I'd sleep with a knife with a lanyard attached to my right wrist. It's instantly in my hand without searching.


----------



## Bobbas Thomas

nickythedrifter said:


> . Wasp Spray. Its corrosive, it sticks like napalm, its accurate and has a good range for a chemical irritant, and its non lethal. Also bonus points since you can't be charged with a concealed weapon for it. And its usually lightweight and easy to carry and not very expensive.


Pretty neat Idea, I have never thought about or heard of anyone using wasp spray. Sure the usual bear spray, but wasp spray is much more readily available and probably cheaper. Not that it's neccesarily more effective but you can get the stuff anywhere for cheap. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Overgrown

I would consider it poor form to be found unheeled, it would be like catching me completely naked...


----------



## Tony G

Overgrown said:


> I would consider it poor form to be found unheeled, it would be like catching me completely naked...


Exactly i carry my grandfathers m1917 always and they can't take it because its an antique


----------



## Gin

I have a big black alarm system people can't see till it goes off. If they make it past my alarm without getting bit, I've had enough time to wake up & grab protection


----------



## JackSquat

Wow!


----------



## Usagi

Yes, always, I sleep with a firearm no matter where I'm at. At home I sleep with more than one with more in easy reach. I once let someone stay at my apartment and he woke me up early in the morning. Held me a gunpoint for hours while his buddy went through all our crap looking for cash. Joke is on him we didn't have any. I was convinced he was going to shoot me in the face because he was acting very irrational. This was my reward for giving someone a warm place to sleep on the coldest night in 100 years.

I prefer the trifecta of pistol on my person or in the bed with me. Shotgun by the bed in easy reach but not visible to intruders. Last but not least a rifle within easy reach in case I'm going to be dealing with multiple intruders or engaging something in the yard (I have a big yard, actually it's more like a field). Thankfully, I've not had to shoot another human yet. I actually haven't taken an animal in decades aside from mercy kills (people hit animals on the highway near my house all the time).

When I traveling I typically have at least two firearms on my person. Usually a pistol IWB or in a pocket. The other firearm is almost always either a .22lr rifle or an AR-15 slung over my back. I also carry knives but they're more for small jobs than personal protection. I'm not interested in getting into a knife fight with anyone.

If you're going to carry a firearm make sure you train with it. Swap ammo out often and keep it in good condition. I also advise keeping it loaded. Not sure why so many opt for not having one in the chamber. You shouldn't count on having use of both hands to rack a slide. I also suggest learning how to shoot with both hands, eyes open, and practicing drawing or bringing it to the ready using both strong and weak side. If you have children start them out with bb-guns or pellet rifles young. By the time I got a real firearm I'd already been shooting stuff with bb-guns for many years.

Oh and do whatever legal mumbo jumbo you can just in case you run into a cop. But that said I would advise carrying even if you don't have that. Better to be judged by 6 than carried by 6 and all that... Don't show it off to people or let them know you carry it. They'll just steal it from you or worse yet take it from you and shoot you with it. If you're a felon get a black powder firearm. They're 100% legal and not considered a firearm legally. They work just as good as smokeless powder firearms as long as you keep them clean and know what you're doing.

All that said if given the option I'd prefer just to beat them with my walking stick if possible. I avoid conflict. I run away from it with no shame. I'm not interested in fighting or any of that bullshit. I've only drawn my gun with intention of killing someone twice in my entire life. Both times they ran away and I was very thankful they didn't choose the dumb option.

I guess there was a third time when I fired a warning shot to break-up an altercation. The law says you shouldn't do that but it worked out okay for me. I walked up on a large group of people. 10 or more guys were taking turns beating the fuck out of someone that was pinned in a car under a seatbelt and steering wheel. This was happening on my families property. I didn't know the details I just walked up on it and overheard two guys threatening to pull out firearms and kill each other. It was the middle of the night and no one knew I was lurking in the shadows watching this go down.

I fired a shot off in a direction I knew was safe. The large group watching and the guys beating the shit out of the dude scattered and ran to shelter. I approached the car and there were two guys in it. One of them had a face that looked like hamburger. Their car was badly damaged because he'd plowed through a fence. Hamburger face then threatened to kill me. I told him to get his car off our property before I got the sheriff involved. He couldn't because someone had swiped his keys. Turns out it was my father. Dad took the guys keys because he'd just nearly killed multiple people. He was trying to leave drunk and fucked up on who knows what else. Hence why his face looked like hamburger. I got his keys and made him leave. Normally, I wouldn't have let someone that fucked up leave driving but I figured it was better than a murder taking place in my Dad's yard.

After that I went inside, joined the party, and everyone was very thankful once word got around that I was the one that broke it up. I've seen a warning shot break-up something like this twice in my life. When people hear gunshots they usually get the fuck out of dodge. I really don't advise doing it though. It could just as easily escalate the situation if your luck is bad.

Whatever you carry or do just make sure your life or another persons is in mortal danger before you deploy a weapon. Know how to use the weapon. Don't get this idea in your head that you can just scare someone away by flashing a weapon. That's really stupid. If you aren't prepared to use the weapon for its intended purpose _do not carry it_. You'll get yourself into trouble. Also if you are going to carry a firearm you should be aware of the 21-foot rule.



Within 21 feet the knife _always_ wins. A firearm isn't a magic boom stick that makes bad guys go away. You can very easily get yourself stabbed if you think like that. If in doubt _run_ as fast as you can and don't stop. There is no shame in fleeing or refusing to fight. The firearm should always be the last resort.


----------



## Gin

👣👣👣🐾🐾👣👣👣


----------



## Usagi

Bobbas Thomas said:


> I can definately understand that. Females get harassed and sexually assulted way too much. It seems like half of the girls I have known have had some sort of story about it. It's terrible.


I've taught a few women that were raped how to use a firearm. They were all very afraid of sleeping alone after that happened to them. All three asked me the same question: what kind of gun should I get and how should I sleep with it?

For that application I suggest a hammerless revolver in a ankle holster. That way they have a gun on their person while sleeping that is easy to reach without having to worry about it being taken from them or losing control of it. I teach them to bring their leg up to unholster the gun and then shoot the rapist through the sheets and bedspread. That's why I advise a hammerless revolver for this. A autoloader would likely malfunction after the first shot because it would get wrapped up in the sheets. A hammerless revolver gives them 5-6 chances and will go bang every time. They're also generally smaller and less complicated to use than an autoloader.

It is terrible. All the ones I know will never get over it I think. But the firearm gives them enough peace of mind to sleep in their own bed again. I've taught so many people gun safety and how to shoot that I've lost count. If any of you are interested in learning I suggest starting with a .22lr rifle. From there you can go to pistol, shotgun, big boy rifle or whatever else. The .22lr is best for teaching newbies ime. I suggest starting with a rifle because it's easier to learn basics with it versus anything else. Pistols are actually really difficult to use even for people experienced with other kinds of firearms. It's a whole different can of worms compared to long guns. Add to that the fact that the vast majority of people don't even practice and you end up with tons of armed folks that can't hit the broad side of a barn. Rule of thumb: If someone _only_ owns a pistol and nothing else they're likely a really bad shot. Hence why there are so many videos from the hood of guys unloading at each other and not hitting anything but innocent bystanders.


----------



## Gin

Usagi said:


> I've taught a few women that were raped how to use a firearm. They were all very afraid of sleeping alone after that happened to them. All three asked me the same question: what kind of gun should I get and how should I sleep with it?
> 
> For that application I suggest a hammerless revolver in a ankle holster. That way they have a gun on their person while sleeping that is easy to reach without having to worry about it being taken from them or losing control of it. I teach them to bring their leg up to unholster the gun and then shoot the rapist through the sheets and bedspread. That's why I advise a hammerless revolver for this. A autoloader would likely malfunction after the first shot because it would get wrapped up in the sheets. A hammerless revolver gives them 5-6 chances and will go bang every time. They're also generally smaller and less complicated to use than an autoloader.
> 
> It is terrible. All the ones I know will never get over it I think. But the firearm gives them enough peace of mind to sleep in their own bed again. I've taught so many people gun safety and how to shoot that I've lost count. If any of you are interested in learning I suggest starting with a .22lr rifle. From there you can go to pistol, shotgun, big boy rifle or whatever else. The .22lr is best for teaching newbies ime. I suggest starting with a rifle because it's easier to learn basics with it versus anything else. Pistols are actually really difficult to use even for people experienced with other kinds of firearms. It's a whole different can of worms compared to long guns. Add to that the fact that the vast majority of people don't even practice and you end up with tons of armed folks that can't hit the broad side of a barn. Rule of thumb: If someone _only_ owns a pistol and nothing else they're likely a really bad shot. Hence why there are so many videos from the hood of guys unloading at each other and not hitting anything but innocent bystanders.



👍


----------



## heathbar

TheManInBlack1984 said:


> when your in a homebummy area do you also sleep with a weapon in / close at han


i think if your spending anytime in any city without at least a dog your insane. Glock preferred for the glovebox. 
For country living I have a Henry Goldenboy .22 Lr 
i can put 17 longs or 21 shorts in her. cheap ammo and very accurate. great for hunting and for self defense. I take the henry with me everywhere and leave it in the truck when i go to walmart. 

i live right next to blm land. if people are hanging late at night next to river i sleep with her loaded next to my bed. Couldnt reccomend a henry more. they are just down right fun. i get so much pleasure out of target shooting and using that lever action. check out cowboy cerrone youtube he swears by the henrys.


----------



## sevedemanos

in portland you sleep with a glock


----------



## Gooseman

Pepper/bear spray - definitely. I usually have a knife with me too. But here in CA the laws about firearms make it hard/impossible to carry unless you have a CCW.


----------



## zenchop

I've got 2 harbor freight hunting knives, a machete that slides into my guitar case perfect, and recently filled a hand pump spray bottle with a capsaicin, wintergreen rubbing alcohol, and cooking oil mixture that I know burns nicely from one drop I got on my side while pouring it. Problem is it takes a minute to kick in so if anyone has ideas on fast or immediate acting irritants that are liquid I can spray through a nozzle please message me. Only thing I know is if you carry anything you have to practice using it and know yourself well enough to know how you'll feel if you have to pull it out. Brandishing a knife to intimidate and actually knowing how properly hold it and use it without your grip loosening or your attack making you vulnerable can be so vastly different it's important to know how you'll react. YouTube University if you can't find someone in person to show you the basics.


----------



## Gin

zenchop said:


> I've got 2 harbor freight hunting knives, a machete that slides into my guitar case perfect, and recently filled a hand pump spray bottle with a capsaicin, wintergreen rubbing alcohol, and cooking oil mixture that I know burns nicely from one drop I got on my side while pouring it. Problem is it takes a minute to kick in so if anyone has ideas on fast or immediate acting irritants that are liquid I can spray through a nozzle please message me. Only thing I know is if you carry anything you have to practice using it and know yourself well enough to know how you'll feel if you have to pull it out. Brandishing a knife to intimidate and actually knowing how properly hold it and use it without your grip loosening or your attack making you vulnerable can be so vastly different it's important to know how you'll react. YouTube University if you can't find someone in person to show you the basics.


----------



## zenchop

That is very cool, is that your handiwork? I would like to practice with something like that, that would be different movements than im used to and that's always exciting.


----------



## Gin

zenchop said:


> That is very cool, is that your handiwork? I would like to practice with something like that, that would be different movements than im used to and that's always exciting.



It's called an Ulu. Alaskan Natives have used them forever. Tiny ones for sewing. Bigger ones for skinning, filleting etc. It's pretty impressive to watch em do w/1 swipe. My arms aren't long enough. Mines made from an old saw blade. It's my everyday knife On & no I didn't make it but it's made for my hand. My only knife for about 25yrs


----------



## The Toecutter

I'm partial to guns disguised as other objects(such as cell phones, pens, or umbrellas). I've even thought of designing one made out of non-metallic materials with non-metallic bullets so that metal detectors can't find them. I can't say I've slept with one though.

I have slept with a stainless steel mace ball attached to a five-foot chain, in reach. Anyone who tries to rob me or otherwise bring me harm is getting skullfucked with it. Fortunately, I've never had to kill anyone and will be very happy if my kill count remains zero for the rest of my life. It's a scary world out there, and one always has to be ready for unexpected/unwanted conflict brought upon by others.


----------



## heathbar

The Toecutter said:


> I'm partial to guns disguised as other objects(such as cell phones, pens, or umbrellas). I've even thought of designing one made out of non-metallic materials with non-metallic bullets so that metal detectors can't find them. I can't say I've slept with one though.
> 
> I have slept with a stainless steel mace ball attached to a five-foot chain, in reach. Anyone who tries to rob me or otherwise bring me harm is getting skullfucked with it. Fortunately, I've never had to kill anyone and will be very happy if my kill count remains zero for the rest of my life. It's a scary world out there, and one always has to be ready for unexpected/unwanted conflict brought upon by others.



you mid evil son of bitch. lol


----------



## The Toecutter

heathbar said:


> you mid evil son of bitch. lol



I like my weapons to be brutal.

If I had the free time, I'd love to make a functional real-life replica of the Shishkebab from the Fallout videogame franchise.



It must be my barbarian ancestry manifesting itself.


----------



## laughingman

I'm not sure how to quote part of a post but.

""Within 21 feet the knife _always_ wins. A firearm isn't a magic boom stick that makes bad guys go away. You can very easily get yourself stabbed if you think like that. If in doubt _run_ as fast as you can and don't stop. There is no shame in fleeing or refusing to fight. The firearm should always be the last resort.""

Has Always been my argument for not carrying or sleeping with a firearm or weapon. If someone wants to get you. They probably will. Weapons don't stop bullets, or knifes, or big sticks. If guns or knifes worked to defend and protect people on an individual level, body armor would not be a thing. It has always seamed to me that carrying a gun just makes you a target for people who want to steel it from you. Sleeping with a weapon and the idea that you will be able to go from totally asleep-to awake and alert enough to fight off an attacker in less then a second just seams like bad action movie logic to me. You could probably make a solid argument that this is the whole reason why people banded into communities and built houses. Being attacked in your sleep is not a problem that has an easy to carry solution. When I'm out and about. If I am scared when I go to sleep its normally because I know that the area I'm sleeping in is not safe. I try to find places far away from population centers, busy roads and streets, or an active night life. Its the safety of obscurity argument. If no one has any reason to be there. Or anyplace close to there. The chances of them running across you are small. That being said I understand that firearms or other weapons can be a big part of peoples lives. If that weapon is also a tool or something you normally use theirs no reason not to have it with you.


----------



## The Toecutter

laughingman said:


> "Within 21 feet the knife _always_ wins. A firearm isn't a magic boom stick that makes bad guys go away. You can very easily get yourself stabbed if you think like that. If in doubt _run_ as fast as you can and don't stop. There is no shame in fleeing or refusing to fight. The firearm should always be the last resort."



In many circumstances, a sawed-off shotgun could beat a knife in close quarters. To their credit, knives are a lot easier to conceal. I'm partial to machetes because of their utilitarianism. As a kid, I used to practice throwing them at the tree outside, and it ended up eventually killing the bark off in large sections.


----------



## Johny

When I was camping in north Las Vegas Vegas I slept with brass knuckles on both hands and a machete under my sleeping mat.
At the time on two separate weekends I seen two ppl shot 5 times apeice and one guy beat to death with a claw hammer.
Also there was a serial killer shooting the homeless.


----------



## sevedemanos

bought a glock 20 last november bc similar shit going on in pdx. was there from august to june this year working and was well aware of the tightrope i was walking, stealth camping the city for that long with zero friends and no safety net / bail.

literally forgot it at a bus stop, in my day pack, in april. its been A LOT less stressful walking to and from work without it, honestly. people think youre a school shooter these days just bringing it up.


----------



## Johny

sevedemanos said:


> bought a glock 20 last november bc similar shit going on in pdx. was there from august to june this year working and was well aware of the tightrope i was walking, stealth camping the city for that long with zero friends and no safety net / bail.
> 
> literally forgot it at a bus stop, in my day pack, at a bus stop. its been A LOT less stressful walking to and from work with it, honestly. people think youre a school shooter these days just bringing it up.



Yeah man I was rolling solo in a strange city full of fucked up wackos it seemed .
Met up with some good ppl and hopped out to SLC .
It was funny these cholos come up all "you know where you are ?!" Type shit and "where you from" without thinking I just quietly said "north Vegas" and they immediately was all like " shit you good then" and left lol


----------



## sevedemanos

ive worked with cholos on pot farms from vegas. you get aquainted w the psychology of that.

what you said wouldve been my best answer — ofc only if i had just rolled in / not been seen walking around yet.

slc-lv line is fucking epic. and those trains have to wind through canyons at a jog. no signal indications involved, just mph restrictions and physics. gold.

my train was robbed last summer by some local org in idaho. convinced i was going to die that night. shit feels like walking on water ever since lol. happy just to be alive


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner

Id be surprised if anyone of us didnt have a weapon on us. I carry a pretty large huntimg knive and have two kf my pups with me.


----------

